# Introduction



## Ezra (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi my name is Ezra, I am a recent college grad and someone who got married sort of young at the age of 23 and I'm now 26 and so is my wife. I wanted to join a marriage forum because I do not have many wise people around me that I trust enough to talk to about marriage issues and another problem I face is that since I am married so young there aren't many people in my age group I can relate to. I'm hoping to make this forum a real resource for myself and my marriage.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I met my wife at 13. Seriously dating at 17. Married at 23. Still married at 44.


----------



## CubsFan89 (Jan 9, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> I met my wife at 13. Seriously dating at 17. Married at 23. Still married at 44.


I'm in almost the same boat, at least so far. Met the mrs. At 14 started dating seriously at 18. Married at 24, still married at 31.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There are plenty of resources on the site, plus helpful forums.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

mr.married said:


> i met my wife at 13. Seriously dating at 17. Married at 23. Still married at 44.


dang!


----------

